# Passenger compartment air filter



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

...I believe it's behind the Glove Box.

Passenger Compartment Air Filter Element, GM# *13271191*, AC-Delco *CF176*


----------



## erlindbl (Apr 12, 2011)

Another way for car companies to get some money now that cars don't need servicing as much. I replaced the cabin air filter in my daughter's Mazda 3 and it was a pita. What saved me was someone had posted a video of how to do it on you tube. I had to take out the glove compartment to get to it. Hopefully some enterprising individual will figure it out and post a video for this car. The instructions will probably be in a Haynes manual if they have one for this car.


----------



## LARRY01Z28 (Dec 4, 2010)

when i had my windshield wipers and the wiper cowl off it was right there under all of that. took about 30 mins to get to it. i did not replace it. i had hit a deer and had to replace the windshield. my car only had 800 miles on it at the time.


----------



## 1990tsi (Apr 29, 2011)

how much is it from GM? I looked online at napa, through my shop, and my cost was over $100 for it!


----------



## LARRY01Z28 (Dec 4, 2010)

i dont know how much it cost. but why would you need to replace it already?


----------



## cruzers (Dec 13, 2010)

Hi everyone,

When my car was in the shop for warranty work, the dealer rented me a cruze. I took alot of things apart, trying to learn and curious where things were located, like the passenger cabin filter. It's located behind the glove box. Real easy to take the glove door off, no tools required. 5 minute job at most.


----------



## crystal red cruze (Apr 11, 2011)

erlindbl said:


> Another way for car companies to get some money now that cars don't need servicing as much. I replaced the cabin air filter in my daughter's Mazda 3 and it was a pita. What saved me was someone had posted a video of how to do it on you tube. I had to take out the glove compartment to get to it. Hopefully some enterprising individual will figure it out and post a video for this car. The instructions will probably be in a Haynes manual if they have one for this car.


I can't wait for a repair book on the cruze. On the car I traded for the cruze (Cadi) the air filter was in the engine compartment on Pass side. Two clips & lift a trap plastic door & pull old filter out & new one in. Max time five minutes. If I recall right, the filter was about $45 dollars.
It was easy to check & every two or three years I changed it. If you live in South West with sand & dust you might have to change more often. 

Is it easy to get the glove box out? Air Bags scare me. Cowl sounds easier. Let us know when some does this. Thanks for the info.


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

crystal red cruze said:


> If you live in South West with sand & dust you might have to change more often.


...yep, the wife has me replace the filter after each dust storm (~2-3 per year), so it's NOT a cheap task.


----------



## tehcor (Mar 30, 2011)

70AARCUDA said:


> ...yep, the wife has me replace the filter after each dust storm (~2-3 per year), so it's NOT a cheap task.


i hear ya i live in phoenix..dust storms suck.

off topic..we should get a az cruze meet together?


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

...in the middle of a dust-storm?


----------



## tehcor (Mar 30, 2011)

70AARCUDA said:


> ...in the middle of a dust-storm?


sure...might make things more interesting.lol..nah down the road sometime. i remember seeing a few others that were from az..might be able to get a decent turn out?


----------

